# Noah's 4BLD Tutorial



## Noahaha (Nov 14, 2013)

I made another loltorial. Feel free to ask for help or critique or whatever.

Part 1:






Part 2:









Spoiler: Algorithms



(Letters in ()s are in my letter scheme)

CENTERS:
Ubl (A) - [(r' u r) U (r' u' r) U] [(r' u r) U2 (r' u' r) U2]
Ufr (C) - [(r' u r) U' (r' u' r) U'] [(r' u r) U2 (r' u' r) U2]
Ufl (B) - U2

Lub (E) - (f u2 f') U2 (f u2 f')
Luf (F) - (l' u l) U2 (l' u' l)
Ldf (G) - (d f' d' f) U2 (f' d f d')
Ldb (H) - (l d l') U2 (l d' l')

Ful (I) - (f u' f') U2 (f u f')
Fur (J) - (l' u2 l) U2 (l' u2 l)
Fdr (K) - (f' d' f) U2 (f' d f)
Fdl (L) - (d l d' l') U2 (l d l' d')

Ruf (M) - (u' f u f') U2 (f u' f' u)
Rub (N) - (l' u' l) U2 (l' u l)
Rdb (O) - (f' d2 f) U2 (f' d2 f)
Rdf (P) - (l d' l') U2 (l d l')

Bur (Q) - (f u f') U2 (f u' f')
Bul (R) - (u' l' u l) U2 (l' u' l u)
Bdl (S) - (f' d f) U2 (f' d' f)
Bdr (T) - (l d2 l') U2 (l d2 l')

Dfl (U) - D' [(l B2 d2 B2 l') U2 (l B2 d2 B2 l')] D
Dfr (V) - D2 [(l B2 d2 B2 l') U2 (l B2 d2 B2 l')] D2
Dbr (W) - D [(l B2 d2 B2 l') U2 (l B2 d2 B2 l')] D'
Dbl (X) - (l B2 d2 B2 l') U2 (l B2 d2 B2 l')

Parity:
U2

WINGS:
UB (A) - r2
UR (B) - (R' U R U') r2 (U R' U' R)
UF (C) - l' (B' R B U R2 U') r2 (U R2 U' B' R' B)
UL (D) - (L U' L' U) r2 (U' L U L')

LU (E) - (B L' B') r2 (B L B')
LF (F) - (B L2 B') r2 (B L2 B')
LD (G) - (B L B') r2 (B L' B')
LB (H) - L' (B L B') r2 (B L' B') L

FU (I) -- D r (U R2 U') r' (U R2 U') D' r2
FR (J) -- (U R U') r2 (U R' U')
FD (K) - l2 (B' R B U R2 U') r2 (U R2 U' B' R' B)
FL (L) -- (U' L' U) r2 (U' L U)

RU (M) - (B' R B) r2 (B' R' B)
RB (N) - (R B' R' B) r2 (B' R B R')
RD (O) - (B' R' B) r2 (B' R B)
RF (P) - (B' R2 B) r2 (B' R2 B)

BU (Q) - (B' R B U R2 U') r2 (U R2 U' B' R' B)
BL (R) -- (U' L U) r2 (U' L' U)
BD (S) - r2 D (U R2 U') r (U R2 U') r' D' 
BR (T) -- (U R' U') r2 (U R U')

DR (V) - (U R2 U') r2 (U R2 U')
DB (W) - l (B' R B U R2 U') r2 (U R2 U' B' R' B)
DL (X) -- (U' L2 U) r2 (U' L2 U)

Parity:
PARITY ALG - l' U2 l' U2 F2 l' F2 r U2 r' U2 l2
PARITY METHOD:
1. Solve last target
2. r2
3. D' L' F *PARITY ALG* F' L D

CORNER PARITY:

PLL PARITY ALGS: 
-Uw2 Rw2 U2 r2 U2 Rw2 Uw2
-r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 u2


METHOD 1:
1. Solve last target with Old Pochmann
2. U2 (R U R' U') *PLL PARITY* (U R U' R') U2

METHOD 2:
1. Solve last target with Old Pochmann
2. Shoot to UBR using Old Pochmann
3. y *T-PERM* y' (T-PERM = R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F')
4. *PLL PARITY


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks. I used wide T-perm for centres, r2 for edges and Old Pochmann for corners when I did 4bld. When I feel the urge to do 4bld in comp I'll check out this for U2.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Thanks. I used wide T-perm for centres, r2 for edges and Old Pochmann for corners when I did 4bld. When I feel the urge to do 4bld in comp I'll check out this for U2.



wide tperm?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 14, 2013)

CJF2L 1 said:


> wide tperm?



T-perm with wide R moves.

Swaps Ufr and Ubr centres as well as a bunch of other stuff. So you just setup pieces to Ufr with Ubr as your buffer.


----------



## Atharv Goel (Nov 26, 2013)

This doesn't effect the centers


----------

